# Painted CNC sign



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I finally finished painting the Crown & Corgi sign I cut with my little Piranha CNC. Since you only saw the rough cut wood I thought I'd share the final version.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

whoa!!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

As good as it gets! Wow!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Ollie,

Post a pic of you in your artists' beret and smock holding your official Michelangelo paint pallet standing next to your easel.

Great paint job. How'd you not get the blue and red in the text?

And don't say "magic". We won't believe it!!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Ollie,
> 
> Post a pic of you in your artists' beret and smock holding your official Michelangelo paint pallet standing next to your easel.
> 
> ...


The word is Tedious. Very, very tedious.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> The word is Tedious. Very, very tedious.


That sign is amazing - especially the blue - gorgeous.

...and you should have stuck with "magic"


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

It was good before you painted it but now it's a Great Sign Oliver!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Another WOW


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That turned out really nice.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

All the above +1


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks 'vintage'. Nice work, Oliver. I always wanted a sign like the one that was in the entrance on 'I Dream of Genie'  I tried to find more info on it and I believe that the pub still exists. Attached is a drawing made from frames of an episode. Maybe an inspiration?


----------

